# Newbie Kitty and Owner



## jobbles (Dec 19, 2006)

This is my 4 month old kitten, his name is Leroy. I have no idea what kind of cat he is, if anyone knows please let me know.





















































[/img]


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

He's cute thats for sure lol..... :lol: Welcome to the forum


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cute kitty! He has really interesting markings.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

LeRoy is adorable!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What kind of cat is he? The kind you fall in love with at first sight! :lol: 

Welcome! 

:2kitties


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He looks like a grey and white domestic shorthair :wink: . He's so cute!  Welcome to the board! :wink:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

He's an adorable little cat with classic tabby markings. What a cutie!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

LeRoy is adorable. I love the drawer one!
Welcome to the board.


----------



## Frenchy (May 12, 2006)

I love the one with the tongue - very cute!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh-my-gosh, that tongue pic is totally to-die-for cute! You guys look great together!


----------



## Katzen (Dec 1, 2006)

marie73 said:


> What kind of cat is he? The kind you fall in love with at first sight! :lol:
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> :2kitties


OMG...absolutely!!! What a sweet angel he is! :heart


----------

